# arrows



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i am having a problem with whitetale arrows cracking by the knock. what could cause this?? i have only had them 2-3 months and have broken at least 3 of them.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

What pound bow are you shooting and what is the spine of your arrows? If your arrows are under spined for the poundage you are shooting it could lead to all kinds of arrow failures and some could hurt you badly.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

im shooting 4560 spine and like 55-60 pound (not very much i know)


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well under spined arrows shouldn't be your problem. I haven't used those arrows before so I don't know how well made they are. Hopefully someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I have never heard of whitetale arrows. Where did you get them? I would strongly suggest a known brand such as Gold Tip or Easton/Beeman. It could be your arrows were not properly cut and were damaged from the get go. I would not shoot your arrows anymore, at all, no exceptions. A blown nock end can cause you serious harm. The best scenario is dry fire if the nock blows out, the worst case is an arrow shaft through some part of your body. NOT GOOD.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i got them at GM they were $30 for a half dozen


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

im prolly going to go to GM tommorow and get some gold tip or easton...which ones should i get? ive heard good things about gold tip...what size spine should i get? right now im shooting around 55# but i eventualy plan on shooting 65#...

im looking on the GM website and they have three different gold tip types- expedition hunter, XT hunter, pro hunter which ones? what do yall shoot?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> i got them at GM they were $30 for a half dozen


I'd recommend going to a real bow shop to get your arrows. If you have to go to GM then you need to PM TXPalerider and find out the guys he deals with and only let them set up your arrows.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Gold tips are okay, but I like the carbon express arrows much better.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Marshhunter is one of my son's buddies. So I'm familiar with the issue. I don't know what the problem with these arrows is. I refletched them for him with Blazers last weekend when we noticed the cracks in a few. Now he's finding others with cracks. I have shot this type of arrow as a throwdown in past and never had a problem with them. In fact, I even gave him 4 or 5 that I still had laying around.

Marsh, my suggestion would be to take them back up to GM and see Rich (only) and explain the situation. I bet he would be willing to exchange them. Then, since you are on a budget, get you some Gold Tip Hunters (green) or Beman ICS Hunters.

If you want me to call Rich and talk to him, let me know. I'll do what I can.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Could be a bad lot that got out, seen it happen in the past with even the high dollar arrows.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Spoke with one of the other guys up there. Rich will be in tomorrow. I'll call him then.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just a follow up.............

I just spoke with Rich at the Gander 290 store for him. He said for marsh to just bring the arrows up there and he would make it right.

I'll let marshhunter fill in the details on exactly how GM handles it.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

so i went up to GM and they were very cool :dance:about it and they exchanged the arrows no problem. i ended up getting gold tip hunter xt's.. ive heard good things about them. so i decided to give them a try


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Unless you're shooting dots indoors the gold tip hunters will serve you well.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

do you mean for competition or just target practice in general???


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad it worked out for you and you should like the gold tip hunters just fine. I've been using them for a while now and have no problems with them at all.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I prefer Beman ICS Hunters more than Gold Tip but both will shoot good. Always go with quality rather than cost when making decisions about hunting gear. You don't want your gear to fail when that "big boy" steps out.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Glad to see it all worked out. You'll like the Gold Tips and they will shoot a little flatter than the old arrows.

TXP


----------

